# Electron Boy saves the day!



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

This is pretty cool, check out what they do for this kid.

Kind of makes me warm inside.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 5, 2010)

That was a heart warming story.
Make a wish foundation is a great chairity.

With that many people volunteering that was great. To make a child last days happy.
I dont think its to much to ask for things like this.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 5, 2010)

I always wanted to be a secret police officer.


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

Wow dude!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

thats sick!


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2010)

That's fantastic, I actually teared up a little ;~;


----------

